# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Epson Moverio, smart glasses, Seiko Epson Corporation, Nagano, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Seiko Epson Corporation

Home page - epson.com/moverio

youtube.com/Moverio

facebook.com/EpsonMoverioFPV

----------


## Airicist

Epson Moverio HUD glasses demo | Engadget at SXSW 2014

 Published on Mar 11, 2014




> Moverio supports the full version of Android 4.0, but unlike smartphones and tablets running the same OS, these glasses include a pair of embedded transparent displays, which provide a surprisingly usable view, while also preserving some of your field of vision.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Epson announces second-gen Moverio smart glasses"

by Paul Ridden
January 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Epson and Metaio Get Us Back On Track For Wearable Augmented Reality"

by Jay Donovan
May 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Introducing Efforless FPV with Epson Moverio 

 Published on Sep 10, 2014




> Fly your Phantom 2 Vision+ with the Epson Moverio BT-200 for a first-person-view experience unlike any other. Get sharp FPV flying while maintaining line of sight with your Phantom.

----------


## Airicist

Epson Moverio BT-300

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> Launching the brand new Epson Moverio BT-300 smart glasses, the newest product in the ever-expanding Moverio family of devices. 
> 
> The BT-300 features a brand new OLED display engine, vastly upgraded chipset, and improved form factor - the combination of which enables endless use-cases.

----------


## Airicist

Epson Moverio BT-300: A New Way Of Seeing The World

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> Introducing the Epson Moverio BT-300, the newest product in the ever-expanding Moverio family of devices. The BT-300 features a brand new OLED display engine, vastly upgraded chipset, and improved form factor-- the combination of which enables endless use-cases.

----------


## Airicist

These glasses could be the future of drone piloting

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> Epson says its Android-powered OLED smart specs would be perfect for getting a drone's-eye-view. We show you how it works.

----------


## Airicist

Powering the Moverio Experience

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> With silicon OLED technology, the BT-300 will offer more powerful visual experiences.

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2016: Epson Moverio BT-300 Smart Glasses

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> At IFA 2016 we showed the new Moverio BT-300 Smart Glasses. 
> 
> The augmented reality glasses work with Epson 's OLED technology.

----------


## Airicist

World’s first AR F1 Garage tour with Epson Moverio!

Published on Jul 17, 2017




> Since their integration in 2015, Epson’s awesome Moverio smart glasses have allowed Mercedes-AMG Petronas Motorsport to offer the only augmented reality tour in the Formula One paddock, giving people a unique insight into the fascinating world of F1!

----------


## Airicist

Epson Moverio: A safer, more productive way to fly

Published on Jan 2, 2018




> The Moverio BT-300 & BT-350 allow pilots to have a heads-up flight experience and maintain visual line of sight with their drone. From aerial inspections to search & rescue, the glasses improve safety & productivity across a variety of enterprise use-cases.

----------


## Airicist

Epson Moverio BT-30C | Product tour

Published on May 7, 2019




> The Epson Moverio BT-30C smart glasses are the most recent addition to the Moverio line, complementing the BT-300, BT-350, and BT-35E. The glasses display a bright, HD image directly from compatible USB-C Android phones and Windows PCs. The glasses are ideal for streaming videos, on-the-go gaming, or augmented reality application development.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Epson unveils next generation of Moverio augmented reality smart glasses"

by Mai Tao 
March 3, 2021

----------

